# SD-70 ditch lights



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one that only one side lights up. Tried jumping from one side to other to get it to light up but does not. Does it have to be returned or just replace the bulb. How does the bulb come out?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, I just purchased a new Heritage U.P. Southern. And on that one the plastic light housing just lifts off the platform, at least on mine it did. Had to secure em as the kept pulling up and off!! bulb is just wired up through the platform and then resides in the housing. If that doesn't help email Greg E. he will know. Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll get you for that one Jerry! 

hahahaha! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya to new of loco for Greg to mess with.







Later RJD


----------

